# Raising Chukars



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm looking to buy some chukars to raise. A half dozen or so. Anyone know where I can buy some locally? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

ksl.com


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> I'm looking to buy some chukars to raise. A half dozen or so. Anyone know where I can buy some locally? Thanks in advance.


Let me know when dinner is. I'd love to help eat them.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe you could hybridize them with Pheasants... so you could have... 

Oh... I know, that was terrible... But I'm in a smart a$$ mood this morning. And I couldn't pass up an opportunity to pull out the oldest joke in the forum.


----------



## hedged (May 20, 2012)

If you have your COR call any hunt club. If your legal and want to drive down south i can help. If you don't have a COR then I can't help and no respectable breeder will either.


----------

